# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Icon >  bột cá biển nguyên chất 093792133

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp bột cá biển đạm* *50,55,60 với chỉ tiêu sau:*

*1.                 * *Bột cá đạm 50*

*- Đạm: 50%*

*- Tro: 20 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*b. Bột cá đạm 55*

*- Đạm: 55%*

*- Ẩm: 10 max*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*d. Bột cá đạm 60*

*- Đạm: 60%*

*- Tro: 25 max*

*- Ẩm : 10%*

*Qúy cá nhân hoặc công ty có nhu cầu xin liên hệ: 0937392133 gặp Hằng hoặc email* *hangtran078@gmail.com*

*Skype: hangtran087*

----------

